# Juvenile Tarpon Advice



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I've had luck with dark color hard plastics,but you might have to go to the buggy whip when they're finicky.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Try a 1/8 oz marabou jig in black or purple. That was my go to for juvy poons in PR.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Gurgler fly at first light


----------



## tarponio (Jun 22, 2013)

Get live bait. Try to net some mullet try different sizes see what they like.


----------



## Local Waters (Nov 30, 2018)

Poons love flies! back water areas throw very small baitfish patterns imitating mosquito fish. Hit them on the nose when they roll. your water depths are deep and the fish can sit deep so you have to get them to eat near the surface while they are there. Good Luck!

Capt. Jeff
Local Waters LLC
fishlocalwaters.com


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a fly guy, but if I were throwing spin I'd try the small DOA Terror Eyez.

Maybe try a sink tip line if you are throwing fly to get a small baitfish pattern down to them in that deeper water.

Predicting where those bastards are going to roll is damn near impossible.

Ask me how I know...


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I always have good luck with these....paired with a 1/4-ounce jighead.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

This might sound crazy but it works extremely well where I fish for micro poons. A DOA rootbeer shrimp with a chartreuse tail. You reel it just below the water surface real slow. They will come up and crush it. Super easy and effective.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I catch most of my juvenile tarpon with DOA cal jerkbaits in newpenny. Donkey rig a couple of the 4 inch baits and give them a twitch twitch pause retrieve. Everything else likes them, too.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Mirrorlure 4m or doa terroreyez. Work it slow. They will hit on the sink a majority of the time.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Better tell me where they are so I can figure out what works for ya.


----------



## BackwaterGoogan (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice! Will report back with some results!


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I have hundreds in my backyard often 10+ circling my light at night. Sometimes by the bridges they will be rolling so much it looks like a person can walk across them.

I haven't found anyone or any technique that can catch the juveniles consistently by my dock despite seeing a dozen plus at any given time of night. Usually when we do nab one it is on white bait on the way back in 15' or so off the bank in 3-4' of water. Seems the locations where they tend to school makes them prone to lockjaw. We catch more juveniles fishing for snook/reds as a by-catch than any other way.

A semi-recent one we caught on the way in:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/9bN3F11JP3aLxfQQ8


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

I have limited tarpon experience, but I've done well throwing black and purple and chartreuse tarpon toads on a 1/0 hook. If I'm fishing deeper water I tie them with dumbbell eyes instead of bead chain eyes


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I find they often eat the fly on a long pause. Give it a 5 count. I have used DOA shrimp with good affect same thing let it rest. You have to change the hooks out though. Gamakatsu sl12 1/0's work well.


----------

